# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare > Historia botërore >  Perandoria Bizantine dhe Kalendari i Mesjetes- kronikografi:

## Kryeplaku

perSHENDETje 
Kur degjojme te flitet per popuj te Lashtesise ose te Mesjetes si psh. Greket, Romaket, Mongolet, Gjermanet, Arabet etj. te gjithe fillojme te pikturojme karakteristikat e ketyre popujve ne mendjen tone. Por kur degjojme te flitet per Bizantinet shumica nuk pikturojme asgje ne trurin tone. Kjo nuk eshte pasoje e mospatjes se Bizantineve te nje vendi te rendesishem ne Historine Mesjetare por e mungeses se njohurise reth ketij populli- banues i nje perandorie. Gjithashtu nuk para ekzistojne filma hollivudian per Historine Bizantine nderkohe qe ekzistojne shume filma per popuj te tjere (Egjyptian, Romak, Hebrej etj.). Konkluzioni qe mund te nxjerrim eshte se bota nuk i ka dhene rendesine qe duhet Historise Bizantine perkundrazi e ka lidhur kete histori me temat kishtare, me muziken etj. E verteta eshte se Perandoria Bizantine ka luajtur rolin e superfuqise ne nje faze te caktuar te historise boterore. Te dhenat per kete Perandori jane me te shumta se sa te dhenat per cdo perandori tjeter te Mesjetes sepse Bizanti padyshim do ngelet nje nga "thesaret e dijes dhe te kultures" te epokes Mesjetare, te epokes kur Lindja ishte qendra e botes kurse Perendimi ishte periferia.
Historia Bizantine eshte nje histori e gjate e cila mbulon te gjithe periudhen e Mesjetes, biles per shume Historiane, Mesjeta  fillon me lindjen e Bizantit dhe mbaron me vdekjen e tij. 
Perandoria Bizantine ka fituar shume emra nga Historianet, midis ketyre: "Perandoria Romake e Lindjes", "Perandoria Kristiane e Lindjes", "Perandoria Greke e Mesjetes" etj. Vet fjala Bizantin perben nje term te ri, te shpikur nga Historianet, vet banoret e perandorise se dikurshme e quanin veten e tyre "romak", ngase besonin se ishin pas'ardhesit e Romakeve. Bizantin ne ate kohe quhej vetem banori i kryeqytetit, Konstandinopoje, per shkaqe qe do sqaroje me poshte.
Nje problem qe lind ne Historine Bizantine eshte qartesimi i kohes ne te cilen fillon Historia Bizantine dhe kur mbaron ajo, dmth. kur lindi dhe kur u shkatrua Perandoria Bizantine. Sipas shume Historianeve shenohet si vit i fillimit te kesaj historie viti 284 e.s, vit ne te cilin erdhi ne fuqi perandori illir* Deokliciani i cili duke e kthyer rolin e perandorit ne rol monarku- me perpara Roma u qeveriste nga me shume se nje perandor kurse Deokliciani e shkriu kete kanun, dhe e kthehu rolin e perandorit ne rolin e nje udheheqesi te pakufizuar- dhe duke lejuar besimin e krishter (Deokliciani ishte pagan por e ndaloi perndjekjen e te Krishtereve) hapi rrugen per bemat e mevonshme te Konstandinit te Madh. Si vit krijimi i Perandorise Bizantine shenohet viti 324, viti 330 ose dhe viti 395 e.s., shiko me poshte. Pergjithesisht Historine Bizantine e ndajme ne tre periudha:1) Periudha e Hershme 284-717 e.s., me hypjen e Isaureve ne fuqi. 2) Periudha e Mesme, 717- 1025 me vdekjen e Vasilit II  "Bullgarevrasesi" dhe 3) Periudha e Vonshme (renimi)1025- 1453 me renjen e Konstandinopojese ne duart e Muhamedit  II "Qytetrethuesi". sipas disa Historianeve te tjere Historia Bizantine nuk mbaron ne 1453 por ne 1461 kur do pushtohen Despotati i Morese (ish Despotati i Epirit qe tani ishte ngushtuar vetem ne Peloponez) dhe Perandoria e Trapezuntes, per shkak se keto dy mbreteri u udheheqnin nga dy dinasti bizantine (Engjejt dhe Komnenet, anasjelltas).

Ne kete teme do i jepet vemendje veprimtarise te Perandoreve me te famshem te kesaj perandorie, qe ishin Konstandini i Madh dhe Justiniani i Madh etj., do referohem te disa ceshtje te vecanta sic eshte kalimi nga Roma ne Bizant, kultura dhe drejtesia dhe mund te pershkruaj pak vitet e periudhes se vonshme dhe shkaqet qe cuan ne renjen e kesaj perandorie. 
Gjithashtu do shkruaj shkurtimisht te gjitha ngjarjet e rendesishme te Mesjetes, (284-1453), duke i vendosur sipas radhes vjetore. Ne fund do mundohem ta pasuroje kete teme me lende fotografike. 

I lutem lexuesve mos te nderhyjne ne kete teme deri sa ta kem mbaruar perfundimisht. Gjithashtu i lutem moderatotereve qe mos te lejojne qe kjo teme te humbi qellimin e saj- i cili eshte pershkrimi historik i ngjarjeve. 
Me shprese te Zoti do mundohem t'i'a nxjerre fundin kesaj teme!

* ne shekullin e 2te dhe te 3te e.s. (por dhe me par ose me vone) shume nga ushtareket dhe perandoret romak u njihnin si Illire. Midis ketyre ishin edhe Deokliciani si edhe dy perandoret me te medhenje te Bizantit, Konstandini i Madh dhe Justiniani i Madh. Shkaku qe keta u referonin si Illire ne shkrimet e lashta ishte se familjet e tyre kishin prej'ardhje nga provinca illire e Perandorise Romake por ne zakonet e tyre ishin Romak, flisnin latinisht besonin te Roma, ose te Bizanti me vone, dhe vepronin vetem per te.

----------


## Kryeplaku

Nese do u mundonim te venim nje fillim ne pershkrimin e Historise se Bizantit viti me i rendesishem do ishte sigurisht 330a e.s. Eshte viti gjate te cilit perandori Konstandin I vendosi qe te levizi kryeqytetin e Perandorise nga Lacio, ku gjendej Roma, ne nje qytet me gjeografi te vogel por me pozite strategjike, ky qytet ishte Bizanti. Bizanti lidhte Europen me Azine dhe Mesdheun me Detin e Zi. Kuptojme nga kjo se ndryshimi i kryeqytetit u be per shkaqe praktike. Gjithashu Bizanti kercenohej me pak nga dyndjet barbare- qe tani sapo ishin shfaqur- sesa kryeqyteti i vjeter, Roma.
Kur Konstandini ndertoi kryeqytetin e tij ne Vospor qellimi i tij ishte krijimi i nje Rome te dyte. U krijua Senati, u ndertuan godina dhe gjithe personeli i burokracise perandorake u shperngul ne kryeqytetin e ri. Pa u shperngulur nuk mbeten as skuadrat sportive te arenes romake. Politika qe u ndoq ishte krijimi i nje kopjoje te ngjashme me kryeqytetin e vjeter. Keshtu qytetet e pasura te Sirise dhe Azise se Vogel, ishujt e Egjeut, Athina por edhe vet Roma u cveshen nga zbukurimet, sic ishin idhujt, punimet prej ari etj. per te zbukuruar kryqytetin e ri. Nga kendej e tutje qyteti do e humbi emrin e vjeter te tij, Bizant qe lidhej me heroin mitologjik Biza ose "Byzas" i cili ne shek. e 7 p.e.s. kishte ndertuar qytetin, dhe do quhet Konstandinopoje (qyteti i Konstandinit) per nder te ndertuesit te ri te tij, Konstandinit.
Ndrimi i kryeqytetit do sjelli edhe ndrimin e vet struktures se Perandorise. Mbas qeverisjes se Deoklicianit (284-305), dhe me Konstandinin me vone, karakteristika te udheheqjes se re do behen: monarkia centralizuese, ndarja e udheheqjes politike nga ajo ushtarake dhe ulja e fuqise qe kishte ne duart e saj elita.
Ne ndryshimet e mesiperme do shtohet edhe ndryshimi fetar. Konstandinopoja ishte shkeputur nga kanunet paganiste qe dominonin ne Rome dhe ishte bere mbrojtese e Krishterimit. Gjate qeverisjes se Teodosit te Madh (I) shteti romak ishte kthyer edhe zyrtarisht ne "shtetin krishter". Perandori kishte hyre tashme ne rethin hyjnor, udheheqja kishte mare karakter fetar (dominus el deus) dhe cdo gje qe lidhej me Perandorin merte parashtesat "hyjnor" ose i "shenjte" (divus, sacer) si psh. "Pallati i shenjte", "Senati i shenjte", "thesaret e shenjta" etj.
Vit te rendeishem te Historise Bizantine perben edhe viti 395, kur Teodosi I do ndaje Perandorine ne Lindore edhe Perendimore, midis dy bijve te tij. Kjo gje kishte si pasoje te humbas pergjithmone bashkimi qe ekzistonte ne Mesdhe, nen pushtetin romak. Pjesa lindore dhe perendimore e Perandorise nuk do bashkohen me (po te menjanojme pushtimet e Justinianit) dhe ndryshimet midis tyre do riten vashdimisht. Traditat e lashta greke, qe mbizoteronin ne zone, do lujane rol te vecante jo vetem ne formimin e shtetit por edhe ne formimin e shtreses shpirterore-kulturore te Perandorise Romake te Lindjes. Nga ana tjeter Perandoria Romake e Perendimit nuk do na shfaqi ndonje gje te vecante ne kete periudhe. Roma e vjeter u be shinjester e Barbareve qe kishin etje per lavdi dhe pushtime. Ne vitin 476 Roma do bjer perfundimisht ne duart e Barbareve dhe Perandoria Romake e Perendimit do zevendesohet nga Mbreteria e Ostrogoteve, me mbret Teodorikun. Por pushtimet barbare nuk do mbarojne vetem ne Itali, do vashdojne me pushtimin e Galatise (sot France), te Gadishullit Iberik dhe me Afriken e Veriut. Keshtu "trashgimtar i ligjshem" i Romes do ngelet vetem Bizanti.
Sipas shumices se Historianeve, elementet kryesore qe karakterizojne Perandorine Bizantine jane: 1)ai romak (persa i perket struktures politike, organizimit shteteror, ligjeve, kanuneve ekzekutive dhe gjuhes zyrtare gjate Periudhes se Hershme). 2) ai grek (persa i perket rethit shoqeror-kombetar, kultures dhe gjuhes qe flitej me shume nepopullsi) dhe 3) elementi krishter (persa i perket adhurimit, filozofise teologjike dhe menyres se jeteses). Gjithashtu shume jane ata qe besojne se Bizanti lindi nga perplasja i Romes perandorake me Greqine kristiane. Midis karakteristikave te tjera te Bizantit do mundeshim te permendnim dhe  larmine dogmatike, gjuhesore dhe nacionale (dmth. ekzistonin shume kombe, shume gjuhe dhe shume besime).
Megjithato qe permenda periudha shnderuese gjate se ciles Perandoria do fitoi personalitetin e vet dhe do shkeputet nga ndikimi perendimor eshte e gjate. Vashdon nga Konstandini i Madhe deri te perandori Herakliu (610-640) kur Perandoria do pushoi se qenuri "romake" dhe do kthehet ne "greke", megjithese banoret e saj do vashdojne te vetquhen Romakë. Hera e fundit qe nje perandor "puro romak", Latin ne gjuhe edhe ne mendim, do qeverisi Bizantin do jet gjate mbreterise se Justinianit te Madh (527-565).

----------


## Kryeplaku

Kerkoje falje per gabimin me siper, ku shkruajta se "Deokliciani e lejoi fene e krishtere". Deokliciani ishte nje nga ndjekesit me te medhenj te Krishtereve. Feja e krishtere u be e lejuar ne vitin 311, kur Galerio i cili kishte kerkuar ndjese nga popullsia per makabrat e tij ndaj monoteisteve thirri ne Sardeke (afer Sofies), pak para vdekjes se tij, dy augustet e tjere Konstandinin dhe Likinion dhe nenshkruan "Mareveshjen e heqjes se fese". Sipas kesaj mareveshje Perandoria nuk kishte me asnje fe zyrtare dhe keshtu qytetaret romak ishin te lire tashme te besonin ku te donin.
Kerkoje dhe nje here falje per gabimin, sepse ngatrova datat kujtova se ne vitin 311 ishte akoma Deokliciani ne fuqi por Deokliciani kishte vdekur qe ne 305. 
I lutem moderatoreve nese munden t'a fshijne ate fraze!

----------


## Kryeplaku

Sipas bizantinologut Eusevio, i cili na ka lene mjaft te dhena per vepren e Konstandinit I, ne vitin 311 me i forti nga 7 augustet-cezar* te asaj kohe,  perandori illir, Galerio qe kishte nen kontrollin e tij Ballkanin dhe nje pjese te Azise te Vogel, me qender Selanikun, pas nje semurje te rende vendosi qe te ndaloj ndjekjet e te Krishtereve qe tani perbenin pjese te madhe te banoreve dhe per kete gje ftoi ne Sardeke (sot Sofie) dy augustet e tjere Konstandinin (august i Britanise qe nga viti 306) dhe Likinion (august i Azise se Vogel dhe Lindjes se Mesme). Pas takimit te tre augusteve, nderkohe qe mungonin 4 augustet e tjere, nenshkruan traktatin e "heqjes se fese zyrtare", keshtu ndaluan perndjekjet e te Krishtereve. Likinio ishte paganist por ishte i detyruar te neshkruante mareveshjen sepse ne tokat e tij Krishteret perbenin shumicen ne kete kohe. 
Nje vit me vone, ne 312 pasi Galerio kishte vdekur, Konstandini i I ndermori nje sulm ne perendim te Perandorise dhe hyri ne Itali. Mbasi kaloi Alpet ushtria e tij u takua me ushtrine madheshtore te augustit Maksent, 2 km jashte Romes. Megjithese me fuqi me te vogel Konstandini ariti te mposht Maksentin, dhe me kete menyre u be udheheqes i vetem i provincave perendimore te Perandorise. Kete fitore Konstandini e lidhi me shfaqen e nje shenjeje ne formen e kryqit ne qiell, dhe qe atehere Konstandini u be mbrojtes i Krishtereve te Perandorise. Kjo politike i dha Konstandinit mbeshtetje nga qarqet e krishtere ne provincat lindore, ku qeveriste Likinio. Keshtu ne vitin 324 Konstandini me ndihmen e Krishtereve do mposhti edhe paganistin Likinio, dhe do behet udheheqes i vetem i perandorise, duke bashkuar nen fuqine e tij provincat lindore dhe perendimore.
Qe nga ky moment Konstandini I do ngelet ne Histori si Konstandini i Madh, sepse ajo qe beri ai i afrohej shume bemave te Aleksandrit te Madh, te Oktavianit etj. te cilet se bashku do behen shembull per shume udheheqes qe do pasojne nga cdo ane e botes. Qe ne momementet e para qe hypi ne fron, augusti filloi te ndihmoj me menyra te ndryshme dhe me ligje Krishteret e Perandorise por nga ana tjeter nuk u hodh ne shkatrimin e tempujve paganist ose ne perndjekjen e mesuesve idhujtar, ne kundershtim me pasuesit e tij. Kjo tregon se Konstandini ishte politikan teper i zgjuar qe diti te terheq popullin pas vete. Ka shume Historian qe besojne se Konstandini i mbeshteti fillimisht te Krishteret per shkak se e kishte kuptuar rolin qe ata kishin zene tani ne Parandori dhe sepse pikerisht donte te gjente mbeshtetje ne Lindje ku synonte te vendoste qendren e tij. Perkundrasi Deokliciani, megjithese ishte njeriu qe me politiken e tij i hapi rrugen Konstandinit- Deokliciani ishte perandori qe e hodhi intersin e perandorise drejt Lindjes, duke bere qender Nikomiden ne Azine e Vogel dhe duke adoptuar kanune lindore te ne udheheqje e kulture- me politiken e tij antikrishtere shkaktoi pakenaqesi te madhe tek banoret e Perandorise.
Ne vitin 330 Konstandinopoja u be edhe zyrtarisht kryeqytet i Parandorise. Fillimisht Konstandini e quajti "Florea" (shqip. 'e lulezuar"), por pastaj ngeli e njohur si Konstandinopol (qyteti Konstandinit). Per me shume se 1100 vjet Konstandinopoja do ngelet si qender ekonomike, politike etj. dhe do jet lende frymezimi per perparimin kulturor te Mesdheut, te Europes Jug-Lindore (Ballkanit), te Europes Veri-Perendimore (Rusia) por ndikimi i saj do jet i ndjeshem ne te gjithe boten e njohur te asaj kohe por edhe ne boten e sotme. Flitet qe ne shekullin e 4 ne Konstandinopoje jetonin reth 250 mije banore kurse gjate kohes se Justinianit (shek. 6) qyteti numronte mbi 500 mije banore.
Politiken te cilen e kishte filluar Deokliciani- per te cilen kam folur ne shkrimin e pare- Konstandini e ndroqi  me kete menyre(vec te tjerave):
1) Vuri ligje, qe kesaj radhe ndikoheshin nga Krishterimi.
2)Fuqizoi forcat kufitare te Perandorise ne nje periudhe kur vershimet barbare ishin bere fenomen i rrezikshem. Keshtu u krijuan tre frontet qe do ngelen te njohura ne histori: fronti perendimor ne lumin Ren, fronti verior ne lumin Danub, dhe fronti jugor ne Eufrat.
3)Vendosi monedhen e re "solidus" e cila permbante me shume ar (flori) se te kaluarat. Kjo monedhe do ket fuqi ne tregun boteror deri sa te bjer Perandoria nga Osmanet.
4) Vendosi nje sër kanunesh administrative, e riti kapacitetin administrativ (burokracine). U vendosen nje sër institucionesh dhe rolesh (psh. " 4 prefketet e medhenj", "12 deri 14 drejtuesit e provincave" etj.)
5) Ngriti nje sër tempujsh edhe ndertesash ne gjithe Perandorine. Si psh. Tempulli i Ringjalljes, mo Golgotha (Jerusalem) etj.  
Gjithashtu nder veprat e tij duhet te numrojme perzierjen e tij ne temat kishtare ne nje periudhe kur kemi edhe shfaqen e herezive.
Herezia me e rendesishme ne kete kohe eshte Arianizmi (nga peshkopi Ario). Arianizmi do fitoj shume mbeshtetes, sidomos ne fiset barbare-gjermane. Pasuesi i Arios, Ulfili do predikoj Arianizmin te Gotet dhe do perkthej biblen ne gjuhen e tyre (duke perdorur shkronja latine dhe greke) dhe keshtu Arianizmi do hapet te fiset gjermane. Arianet, po dhe heretike te tjere, do i shkaktojne shume probleme Perandorise dhe perandoret mbas Konstandinit do bejne luftra te pergjakshme me ta.
Ne vitin 325, me nje here pas hypjes ne fuqi, Konstandini do organizoje bashke me peshkopet e asaj kohe Sinodin e Pare Ikumenik (boteror) ku do denohet Arianizmi. Por sipas shume Historianeve me kalimin e kohes edhe vet Konstandini do ndikohet nga kjo herezi (marin parasysh mosmareveshjen e Konstandinit me peshkopin ortodoks te Konstandinopjes ne temat kishtare), qe mbron mendimin se Jezusi e nuk eshte bir ose pjese e Zotit. 
Duhet te shtoj gjithashtu se per Konstandinin e madh pervec fakteve qe e tregojne njeri me mendje te mprehte ekzistojne edhe fakte qe e tregojne se ishte teper nevrik, ne keto fakte permblidhen edhe tezat qe e akuzojne per vrasjen e te birit tij Krispos dhe te gruas se tij te dyte Faustas- prandaj keta Historiane nuk bien ndakort me shenjterimin e Konstandinit nga Kisha.

----------


## Kryeplaku

perSHENDETje
Fillimisht do doja ti kerkoj te falur lexuesve te temes (nese ekzistojne) per kete nderprerje mese gjashtemujore te abonimit ne kete teme! Tani besoj se me ne fund kam gjetur kohen edhe kurajon per te cuar kete teme deri ne fund!

Rendesia qe i jepet Julianit si perandor lidhet me shume me shembullin e tij historik, pikerisht ne fazen kur bota e lashte paganiste perben dicka te kaluar. Perpjekja e Julianit "per te kthyer mbrapsht akrepat e ores qe quhet Histori" perben edhe driten e fundit te adhurimit paganist greko-romak (qe per shume Historiane ishte bazuar ne mbeturinat paganiste pellasge). Juliani ishte nip i perandorit Konstandio, nga familja e Konstandinit te Madh, dhe ishte dalluar si strateg i shquar ne Galati ku kishte perballuar me sukses sulmet alemane (fis barbaro-gjerman). Qe ne rini kishte treguar interes te madh per literaturen e lashte dhe besimin paganist, biles ishte ndikuar se tepermi nga besimi ne perendine perse Mithr (Diell) qe perfaqesonte luften e perjetshme midis te keqes dhe te mires. Keshtu menjehere pas hypjes se tij ne front (reth viteve 350 e.s.) u mundua te zevendesoj Krishterimin me Paganizmin (nderthurje e pantheut grekoromak me paganizmin persian). Pothuajse te gjitha postet kryesore perandorake tashme u zune nga Etniket (Kombtaristet- ata qe besonin ne perendite e lashta). Veprimtaria e rendesishme e Julianit nuk e riti aspak dashamiresine e popullsise ndaj tij. Perpjekja e Julianit per te kthyer Perandorine Romake nga paganizmi do ngelet utopike per vet shkakun se nuk gjente perkrahje nga popullsite romake. Juliani gjithashtu u mundua te rikthej veprimtarine e shume tempujve dhe shkollave paganiste qe kishin rene ne harrese. E gjithe politika e tij u bazua ne nje numer te vogel Etnikesh te cilet nuk mund te krahasoheshin me shumicen e popullsise qe tashme kishte adoptuar Krishterimin. Pavarsisht se sot Juliani njihet ne Histori si nje "perandor intelektual" (per shkak te lidhjes se ngushte te tij me boten e letrave- kan mbijetuar edhe libra te Julianit) ai do ngelej i urryer nga Kisha dhe populli bizantin/romak dhe i percmuar me titullin "Kundravajtes" (per shkak se doli kundra fese).
Me Julianin gjithashtu do filloj nje epoke e re per Perandorine Bizantine/Romake, ajo e luftrave me Sasanidet pers. Kjo epoke do karakterizohet nga luftera te pergjakshme per zgjerim te kufinjve midis dy perandorive dhe do zgjasi deri ne luften Yarmuk 637, kur perandoria e Sasanideve do pushtohet teresisht nga Muslimanet Arabe, atehere vendin e Perseve do e zejne Arabet. Ne vitin 361 Juliani mblodhi nje ushtri te madhe jashte Antiokes per te filluar pushtimin e Persise sasanide. Fillimisht operacionet shkonin ne favor te Romakeve. Juliani ndertoi nje flote te madhe te cilen e kaloi nga Suezi (atehere nuk ekzistonte kanali por shume ushtri e kalonin ate duke terhequr anijet e tyre mbi toke) ne Detin e Kuq dhe pastaj duke e sjellur floten reth gadishullit arab arriti ne zemer te perandorise perse, ne Gjirin Persik. Juliani per ti mbushur mendjen ushtareve te tij se "nuk ka kthim pa fitore" beri gabimin historik dhe dogji te gjitha anijet. Keshtu pasi ushtria e tij po humbte betejat nga perandori i famshem sasanid Shapuri i Dyte (310-379), Bizantinet filluan te lejne frontin pers duke ikur pa organizim. Gjate terheqjes te trupave bizantine/romake Juliani u gjend i vrare me thike prapa shpine (363). Sipas te dhenave te asaj kohe besohet se dora qe e vrau nuk ishte dore perse por dore kristiane e futur nga kryepeshkopi i Konstandinopojes. Tashme kishte filluar armiqesia bizanto-perse. Deshtimi i Julianit ishte e barabarte me triumfin e Krishterimit, paganizmi perbente histori te kaluar per Perandorine.  
falemiNDERit

----------


## Kryeplaku

Pothuajse ne cdo analizim qe i behet Historise se Mesjetes eshte e pamundur te mos referohet roli i fese (cdolloj feje). Keshtu edhe ne rastin e Teodosit titulli "i madh" fsheh me shume shkaqe fetare. Ne Perandorine Bizantine tre ishine Perandoret "e medhenje", keta ishin : Konstandini i Madh, Teodosi i Madh si dhe Justiniani i Madh. Sic e theksova edhe me siper shkaku qe Teodosi u quajt "i madh" ishte politika e tij fetare. Teodosi kishte prej'ardhjen nga gadishulli Iberik (Spanje), veprimtaria e tij ushtarake u bazua ne luften e tij ne Ballkan kundra barbareve Sarmate dhe ne zgjidhjen e ceashtjes got'the. Nderkohe qe Sarmatet i perballoi me luftera te ashperta azgjesuese ne rastin e Got'theve preferoi zgjidhjen e bashkejeteses ne harmoni. Keshtu ne kohen e Teodosit ne tokat trakase u vendosen nje numer i madh Got'thesh te cilet nga njera ane sherbyen si ndihme ne fuqi ushtarake per Bizantin kurse nga ana tjeter sherbyen si pike e dobet e parendorise, duke i sjellur probleme perandorise dhe duke zene poste kyce ne ushtrine romake- gje qe do sjelli pakenaqesi ne popull dhe mosmareveshje ne trupat ushtarake deri edhe ne beteja te brendeshme te pergjakshme. Pra me Teodosin do filloj edhe problemi got'thik i perandorise (te permendim ketu se deri ne fillim te shekullit te 5 Got'thet -Visigot'thet- do arijne te pushtojne  gadishullin Illirik dhe do realizojne pushtimin e Italise, gjithashtu Got'thet do jen autoret e vrasjes te perandorit lindor Arkad).
Persa i perket politikes fetare, e cila e beri "te madh", Teodosi shpallte se "Krishtere te drejte quhen vetem ata qe ndjekin rrugen te cilen e tregonte apostoli Pjeter". Ne vitin 390 Teodosi therri 7000 njerez ne Selanik, pas nje perleshje te tyre me ushtaraket perandorak qe donin te arestonin nje person te famshem i cili akuzohej se ishte homoseksual. Por me vone perandori kerkoi pa sukses falje per vepren e tij nga peshkopi i Midielanit (Milano) Ambrosio. Me vendimet e Teodosit u bene prone e shtetit pasurite e tempujve paganist, u ndaluan lutjet dhe traditat pagane dhe u mbyllen shkollat e filozofeve pagane. Gjithashtu Teodosi do ngelet ne Histori si njeriu qe i dha fund Lojrave Olimpike (lajmit me te madh sportiv te Lashtesise qe nga viti 776 p.e.s.- lojrat olimpike do rikthehen ne arene vetem 15 shekuj me vone, ne vitin 1896 me Olimpiaden e Athines). Ne veprat e Teodosit mblidhen edhe mbyllja e tempujve te famshem te Dodonit, Dhelfeve dhe Elefsines. Gjithashtu me urdher te tij (pas kembenguljes te patriarkut te Aleksandrise Teofil) u shemb idhulli i famshem i Serapit ne Aleksandri (me duket se ishte ndertuar kur krijoi Aleksandri i Madh qytetin) dhe u dogjen shume libra me "permbajtje paganiste" (pothuajse te gjithe Historianet qe jane referuar te tema pohojne se eshte rasti i vetem kur nje perandor bizantin ka djegur biblioteke, ndersa teza se biblioteka e madhe e Aleksandrise u dogj nga Arabet nuk njeh asnje baze historike).  Ligjet antipagane te Teodosit nuk njihnin asnje lehtesim as per njerezit e afert te tij. Duhet te shenojme ketu se Teodosi u tregua teper bujar me Hebrejte te cilet i mbrojti nga perndjekjet kristiane, por kjo nuk do te thoshte fundin e problemeve per Hebrejte. Menjehere pas vdekjes te Teodosit sulmet ndaj Hebrejve, te organizuara nga shteti ose jo, do rriten dhe do arijne ne kulm gjate udheheqjes se Justinianit. Fryma antijudaike shtyhu shume Hebrej te bashkpunojne me Arabet Muslimane kur keta te fundit i shkeputen Perandorise zonen e Lindjes se Mesme.
Shkaku tjeter qe i dha nje vend Teodosit ne Historine Boterore ishte se ai do mbetet si Perandori qe e ndau Romen/Bizantin ne dysh. Ne vitin 395, para vdekjes, Teodosi i dha trashgimi te birit te tij Onorit pjesen e Perandorise qe shtrihej pertej Adriatikut deri ne Gjilblatar (Perendim) kurse Arkadit i dha zonen qe shtrihej nga Illiria e deri ne Egjypt e tutje (Lindje). Bijte e tij u treguan te pafuqishem per te mbrojtur tokat romake nga dyndjet barbare, biles pjesa perendimore ra teresisht ne duart e barbareve gjermane ne vitin 476. Keshtu Roma tashme mbeti vetem ne diametrin e saj lindor, bizantin. Kurse Perandoria Lindore do humbi nje pjese te madhe tokash si shkak i pushtimeve sasanide-perse dhe i pushtimit te Afrikes se Veriut nga Vandalet. Duhet te vinte perseri nje perandor "illir", Justiniani, qe Perandoria Romake te njihte pak dite nga triumfi i lashte. Por keto dite nuk zgjaten shume sepse Bizantit i kanosej nje rrezik tjeter, diku atje ne oaset e Shkretetires Arabe.

----------


## Kryeplaku

Lufta me te cilen Arabet pushtuan Persine Sasanide quhej Al-Kadissija, per shkak te emrit te lumit ku u takuan dy ushtrite. Mbi luften e Jermukut do referohem me poshte. FLM

----------


## forum126

Faleminderit per keto informacione, 
po i lexojme me vemendje,

----------


## [xeni]

Kryeplaku ke bo pune te mire  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Kryeplaku

perSHENDETje

Justiniani i Madh ishte nip i Justinit te Pare dhe kishte prejardhje nga fshatare Illire (nga Nikja e Dardanise). Xhaxhai I tij Justin u tregua udheheqes i paafte dhe ne shume shkrime bizantine u referonte si analfabet. Keshtu Justiniani ishte personi qe udhehiqte Perandorine akoma edhe para se te kurorezohej ai vet si perandor (527-565). Qellim kryesor I politikes se Justinianit ishte ndertimi I nje politike e cila do e kthente pushtetin perandorak ne nje pushtet te vetem dhe total. Justiniani hypi ne front ne moshen 40vjecare dhe vetem 5 vhet pas kurorezimit te tij si perandor pushteti I tij po I afrohej renjes per shkak te nje komploti midis grupeve te Venecianeve dhe te Jeshileve* nen udherrefimin e nje fare Ipati, i cili kishte ngritur publikun e arenes (ku beheshin lojrat romake) dhe u be prijes i nje kryengritjeje mbrapa te ciles fshihej edhe gishti i Senatit. I trembur Justininani u be gati te braktiste pallatin perandorak por ne momentin e fundit gruaja e tij e dashur Teodora (nga e cila Justiniani merte cdo frymezim) e bindi qe te qendroj ne Pallat dhe te luftoje si mbret. Atehere kolegu i tij i ngushte ushtaraku i prejardhjes trakase Belisar, me ndihmen e ushtarakut i prejardhjes armene Narsi, gjeti rastin qe kryengritesit ishin akoma te mbyllur ne arenen e Konstandinopojes dhe me ushtaret e tij hyri brenda duke shkaktuar vrasjen e 30 000 personave dhe te vet Ipatit. Kjo ngjarje ngeli ne Histori si Kryengritja e Nikes dhe me te vertet rrjedhojat ishin shkaterruese  mbi 30 mije te vdekur dhe djegje e kryeqytetit per gjashte dite me radhe, midis renojave ishte edhe katedralja e Shen Sofise- por ishte ngjarja qe i la rrugen te lire Justinianit qe te behet i Madh. Per shume Historian Justiniani do ngelet si perandori i fundit romak (per shkaqe qe do sqaroj me poshte) kurse per mendimin tim Justiniani ishte perandori me i madh qe nxorri Perandoria Romake. Tre ishin shkaqet kryesore qe i lane Justinianit nje vend midis te medhenjeve te Romes: 1) Veprat e medhaja te artit dhe infrastuktures qe u ndertuan gjate udheheqjes se tij, 2) kodizimi i drejtesise romake/bizantine dhe 3) politika e tij ushtarake. Le ti anlizojme keto veprimtari me vete nga njera tjetra:

NDERTIMET E MEDHA:
Duket se ne kohen e Justinianit perandoria kishte njohur nje zhvillim ekonomik dhe kulturor, por gjithashtu shpenzimet e medhaja per ngritjen e e ketyre veprave na bejne te qarte se as ne kohen e Justinianit banoret e Bizantit nuk munden ti shmangen gjobave dermuese qe shqetesonin popullsine gjate gjithe periudhes jetesore te kesaj perandorie. Sidoqofte nga aspekti historik duhet te biejme ndakort se cdo gje qe mundi te nxjerre ne pah kjo perandori nga Konstandini i Pare deri te Konstandini i Fundit- pasqyrohet me mire ne kohen e Justinianit, dmth. veprat e ngelura nga koha e Justinianit te Madh kalojne ne sasi dhe madheshti pothuajse te gjitha mbeturinat e dinastive te tjera bizantine. Midis ketyre veprave te permendim katedralet e Shen Sofise (rindertim madheshtor nga Antemi dhe Isidori mbas Kryengritjes se Nikes), Shen Irinit, Shen Apostujt, Shen Sergio etj. qe zbukurojne deri me sot Stambollin. Gjithashtu me urdher te Justinianit u ndertuan manastiri i famshem i Shen Katerines ne Sina te Egjyptit dhe tempulli i Shen Vitalit ne Ravene. Nga  epoka e Justinianit kan shpetuar edhe shume rruge, tubacione, ujesjellesa, spitale per ata qe vuajne nga Lepra, banjo publike (hamame), gjykata etj. Madheshtore ishte edhe veprimtaria e Justinianit mbi ndertimin e mureve mbrojtese ne zonat kufitare veriore  Danub-, zonat kufitare lindore (Biminak deri ne Detin e Zi) dhe zonat juglindore (Eufrat). Te gjitha keto mure ishin te pajisura me burgje dhe posta kufitare.


KODIZIMI i DREJTESISE ROMAKE:
Para epokes te Justinianit Drejtesia Romake perballonte probleme serioze per vet shkakun se ekzistonin shume burime juridike midis te cilave gjykatesit duhet te zgjidhnin se kush ligj ishte i drejte per rastin dhe kush jo. Porblemi i drejtesise kishte shqetesuar edhe Konstandinin e Madh por pa mundur ta zgjidhi. Kurse Teodosi i Dyte dhe Valentiani i Trete kishin dhene nje zgjdhje problematike sipas te ciles gjykatesit duhet te drejtoheshin te nje trup prej pese gjykatesish te cilet jepnin mendimin e tyre. Kjo menyre e ndarjes se drejtesise ishte aq problematike sa qe detyroi Justinianin te mbledhi te gjitha ligjet ne nje trup te perbashket ligjor I cili do percaktonte me qartesi cdo kundravajtje si dhe ndeshkimin qe ekzistonte per te. Per tia aritur qellimit, me vendim te tij (13 Shkurt 528) Justiniani ndertoi nje grup prej 10 keshilltaresh juridik me kryetar Tribonianin. Detyre e ketij grupi ishte qe te mblidhte cdo ligj juridik qe nga ligjvenesit e pare romake (si psh. Gaius, Adriani etj.), te pastronte keqkuptimet, te gjente per cdo aspekt ndeshkimin e caktuar dhe ti mblidhnin te gjitha te dhenat ne nje trup ku krimet do ndaheshin ne kapituj qe kishin tituj. Vepra perfundoi pas nje viti dhe hyri ne fuqi me nje here, ngeli e njohur si Codex Justinianus. Codex Justinianus perbehej nga 12 libra te ndare ne kapituj te shkruar ne gjuhen latine, disa vite me vone u be ribotim i vepres. Pervec ligjeve te vjetra, ekzistonin edhe vendime te Justinianit per tema te cilat nuk ishin prekur nga ligvnesit e meparshem. Bashke me Kodin dolen ne qarkullim edhe « pesedhjet pergjigje » (Quinquangita Desiciones). Menjeher pas mbarimit te Codex Justiniani vuri Tribonianin me 15 keshilltare te tjere qe te krijojne nje veper ku do mblidheshin te gjitha ligjet e ligjvenesve te kaluar. Vepra mbaroi pas tre vjetesh dhe aty ishin mbledhur pothuajse mbi 2000 libra juridike te vjetra, nderkohe qe perandori nuk i lejoi grupit te Tribonianit te shkruajne konkluzionet e tyre brenda. Pas ketyre Justiniani vashdoi ne krijimin e Hyrjeve (instituta) dhe te Rejave (Neare). Te Rejat (Neare) u shkruajten ne gjuhen greke, gjuha zyrtare e Perandorise ishte deri atehere Latinishtja por Justiniani kishte kuptuar rendesine e perdorimit te Greqishtes per shkak se popullsia e Bizantit fliste me shume Greqishten (vet Justiniani nuk fliste Greqisht, por pasardhesit e tij do e zevendesojne edhe zyrtarisht Latinishten me Greqishten, prandaj per shume Historiane Justiniani quhet perandori i fundit romak per vet shkakun se mbas udheheqjes se tij Bizanti do filloj ngadale-ngadale te humbi karakteristikat romake/latine dhe do filloj te kthehet ne nje perandori greke, problemi eshte se kur Bizanti te jet kthyer « ne prone greke » shume Historiane do e vejne ne dyshim karaketrin e tij perandorak dhe do e quajne me shume mbreteri per shkak se e ka humbur madheshtine e se kaluares). Vepra me rendesi te madhe historike/boterore e ligjevenesve te Justinianit do ngelet si baza e drejtesise romake qe do zbatohet ne Bizant deri ne momentin e fundit (1453). Gjithashtu me punen e Justinianit (Corpus Juris Civilis) drejtesia romake u be me « njerezore » - ishte hera e pare ku parashikohej qe gruaja mund te ndante burrin, parashikohej qe grate mund te mernin pjese ne trashgimi, njiheshin te drejta te femijet e jashteligshem etj.- por nga ana tjeter u be edhe me fetare. Ne historine e njerezimit ishte hera e pare ku ligjeve njerezore i jepej prejardhje te Zoti dhe ku ndarja e drejtesise quhej si nje veper e shenjte. Drejtesia romake ashtu sic u kodizua nga Justiniani mbetet deri me sot baza e drejtesise se Europes kontinetntale dhe te Skocise, baze juridike e shume shteteve te Afrikes dhe Amerikes latine, baze e Kebekut si dhe e Luizianes te SHBAs (shtetet e tjera kan per baze sistemin anglosakson).


VEPRIMTARIA USHTARAKE:
Dukuri karakteristike e Mesjetes se Hershme (shek. 3-7) eshte dyndja e nje ser fisesh barbare- kryesisht teutonike dhe altaike/turanike- ne veri te Perandorise Romake te cilat kaluan kufinjte dhe u vendosen ne tokat e Perandorise. Fillimisht keto dyndje u bene ne menyre paqesore ose me mire do ishte nese thosha se ne fillim keto fise nuk munden ti shkaktonin deme Romes por me kalimin e kohes sa me shume u ritnin dyndjet dhe numri i fiseve barbare aq me egersi tregonin ndaj Romes dhe ne fund treguan edhe fuqine e tyre. Kete armiqesi te Romes me fiset barbare e trasheguan Perandoria Perendimore dhe ajo Lindore Romake. Perandoria Perendimore ishte ne rrezik me te madh dhe ne fund u be preh e barbareve kurse Perandoria Lindore (Bizanti) kishte zgjedhur si kryeqytet nje qytet ne nje vend teper strategjik, aty ku lidhet Europa me Azine, dhe megjithese ishte mbase qyteti me shume here i rethuar i Historise Boterore ariti per me shume se nje mije vjet te qendroj i pamposhtur. Sidoqofte ajo qe duhet shenuar eshte se keta barbaret ariten te mposhtin pax romana dhe e kthyen Europen dhe Mesdheun nga nje toke te bashkuar nen sundimin romak ne nje mozaik mbreterishe. Fillimisht Unet i shkeputen Romes pjesen me te madhe te Ballkanit, pastaj Visigothet pushtuan vet Romen duke e leshuar pastaj ne duart e Ostrogottheve, Franget pushtuan Galatine, Vandalet me Alanet pushtuan gadishullin Iberik duke ia lene me mbrapa Visigottheve, Alanet u asimiluan kurse Vandalet kaluan Gjiblatarin dhe u vendosen ne Afriken e Veriut me qender Kartagjenen (sot Tunizi) dhe nga aty ushtronin terror ne gjithe Mesdheun duke u kthyer ne nje superfuqi detare e cila kontrollonte Mesdheun per nje shekull te tere (mesi i shek. te 5 deri ne mesin e shek. te 6) dha ariten te plackisin edhe vet Romen. Por duket se problemet e Bizantit nuk kishin te mjaftuar me trazirat qe shkaktonin barbaret ne Perendim, keshtu u shtua edhe problemi i dyndjeve nga Veriu. Kesaj radhe fise te reja barbare po aq te rrezikshme sa te kaluarat do bejne debutin e tyre ne Veri te Bizantit, ne Ballkan. Behet fjale per fiset slave-Sklavinet- qe sapo shfaqen gjate periudhes te Justinianit dhe per fiset altaike/turanike/turkefolese sic ishin Bullgaret Onogure(te cilet u sllavezuan), Kutriguret, Utiguret, Antet, Komanet dhe Abaret te cilet me ndihmen e Sklavineve ariten te rethojne vet Konstandinopojen pas vdekjes se Justinianit. Pra sic kuptohet me kaq shume armiq ne Veri e ne Perendim dhe nje fuqi sasanide mbrapa shpatullave puna e Justinianit nuk ishte aspak e lehte.  Megjithate perandori bizantin me prejardhje illire beri te pamunduren te mundur duke treguar zgjuaresi dhe kembengulje dhe duke pasur mbeshtetese/shtytese te forte te tij nje grua teper ambicioze, Teodoren, por gjithmone duke zgjedhur personat e duhur ne postin e duhur. I madhi Justinian duke pasur si qellim te vetem kthimin e tokave te humbura romake nen stemen e tij (Reconquista) fillimisht deshi qe te lehtesoje frontin verior dhe lindor duke pasur keshtu te lira duart me frontin perendimor. Ne frontin verior Justiniani u mundua qe te afroje fiset barbare dhe te forcoje kufirin e Danubit duke I ulur keshtu mundesite qe te goditet Bizanti nga ana veriore. Ne frontin lindor Justiniani erdhi ne lufte me Persine nga e cila mundi te shkepuse Armenine e cila behej gjithmon shkak perleshjeje midis Bizantit dhe Persise dhe detyroi perandorin Horsoj ti paguaj flori Konstandinopojes e cila do i siguronte paqen. Ne frontin perendimor Justiniani ishte i paluhatshem, tokat e pushtuara nga barbaret duhej ti ktheheshin Perandorise. Justiniani enderonte rikthimin e triumfit te lashte romak, rikthimin e nje pax romana qe tani do kishte formen e nje pax cristiana ne zone dhe ia ariti. Fillimisht u kthye kundra fuqise flotare te Vandaleve. Vrasja e mbretit vandal Hilderik, aleat i Bizantineve, nga Gelimeri i dha sebepin Konstandinopojes qe ti hapi lufte Kartagjenes. Kete operacion Justiniani e la nen udheheqjen e ushtarakut trakas Belisar. Belisari me floten e tij u zbarkua ne Siceli, me lejen e Ostrogottheve, dhe nga aty kaloi ne anen afrikane duke sulmuar Kartagjenen (533/4). Belisari poshteroi Vandalet dhe pushtoi te gjitha tokat deri ne Gjiblatar, gjthashtu nen pushtimin bizantin kaluan ishujte Korsike, Valearidet dhe Sardenja. Gilmeri u zu peng dhe u dergua ne Konstandinopoje ku ushtria bizantine parakalonte me prehun e luftes, roberit si dhe me pasurite te cilat i kishte mare Ginzeriku Romes kur e pushtoi ate ne 455 (per me teper shiko te historia boterore temen e hapur nga Kryeplaku, « Vandalizem, shtremberimi i historise »). Pra bukurite e Romes iu kthyen Konstandinopojes pasi kishin zbukuruar Kartagjenen vandale. Sic e thash me siper Ostrogotthet kishin bere gabimin historik dhe i kishin lene Belisarit Siceline per te sulmuar Vandalet, por Bizantinet kur « pastruan duart » me Vandalet iu kthyen Ostrogottheve. Lufta me Ostrogotthet zgjati gati 20 vjet dhe mbaroi me pushtimin e dyte te Romes nga Narsi (Narsi ishte i tredhur dhe kishte prejardhje armene). Ne fund Bizantinet perdoren luftrat e brendeshme te Iberikut per tu vendosur vet ne Jug te Gadishullit. Justniani kishte aritur ate qe nuk kishte bere asnje perandor tjeter romak, kishte pushtuar pothuajse te gjithe zonen e Mesdheut qe shtrihet pertej Lindjes se Mesme (e cila ishte vet bizantine) gjate brigjeve europiane dhe afrikane. Dukej se Perandoria kishte fituar perseri pothuajse kufinjte e kohes se Oktavianit, vetem se keto kufinje nuk u perfituan nga shume perandore qe trashegonin njeri tjetrin por nga nje perandor i vetem, nga Justiniani i Madh. Bizanti ishte kthyer ne superfqi te vetme te Mesdheut, ne shekullin e gjashte ne Mesdhe mbizoteronte pax bizantina. Justniani ia kishte aritur qellimit te tij, rikthimin e trumfit romak (reconquista) por pasardhesit e tij nuk u duken se ishin te afte ta ruajne kete fuqi. Pavaresisht nga fitoret e Herakliut kundra Persise dukej se Bizanti ishte i denuar qe ta mblidhte fuqine e tij ne Azine e Vogel (sot Turqi) dhe ne zonat greke te Ballkanit. Lindja e nje feje te re ne Mesdhe, Islamit, dhe ndarja e Krishtereve ne grupacione, Kisha dhe sekte u ben shkak qe te behet nje rindarje e fuqive ne Mesdhe dhe ne Europe. Megjithese veprimtaria e Justinianit ne aspektin ushtarak nuk kishte rezultate afatgjate vepra e tij ne drejtesi,ne teknologjine artistike, kulturen dhe fene i ka lene shenjat e veta deri ne ditet e sotme. 
Fund, kontributi i Justinianit ishte teper i rendesishem edhe ne ceshtjet kishtare por per shkaqe praktike nuk do referohem me gjere.


*ne Konstandinopoje qytetaret ishin te ndare ne demo, te cilat perkrhanin edhe grupet e ndryshme sportive qe aktivizoheshin ne arenen e qytetit. Megjithese fillimisht veprimtaria e ketyre grupeve (demo) u dukte vetem si sportive me kalimin e kohes filluan te shprehin edhe mendim politik e fetar. Demot me te shquara ishin Venecianet (Ortodokse, aristokrate) dhe Jeshilet (monofisite, besonin se Jezusi ishte vetem zot), pastaj vinin te Bardhet qe ishin aleate te Venecianeve dhe te Kuqet, aleate te Jeshileve.   
falemiNDERit

----------


## Kryeplaku

perSHENDETje
Historia bizantine eshte me te vertet madheshtore dhe sigurisht njerezimi mund te gjej shume gjera aty brenda per te mesuar. Roli i Bizantit si fuqi ushtarake, politike dhe ekonomike sidhe  Kontributi i tij ne kulturen, literaturen, ideologjite, mendimin fetar, pikturen, muziken, teknologjine, arqikteturen, zejtarine, prodhimin e veshjeve, copave dhe zbukurimeve te tjera etj. eshte me te vertet i pakonceptueshem nga nje tru i thjeshte njeriu. Kete gje e vertetojne mijera dhe mijera shkresa dhe libra te kronikografeve, historianeve, murgjeve dhe shkencetareve bizantine te fushave te ndryshme por edhe vet veprat artistike qe kan shpetuar deri me sot ose ato vlera te cilat jane trasheguar nga  popujt e Mesdheut sidhe nga vet populli shqiptar. Me pak fjale Bizanti luajti nje rol kosmetik,zbukurues, mbi Mesdheun por edhe zona te tjera te cilat akoma edhe sot me njecik vemendje mund ti veshtroj dikush. Mbase kjo gje ndodhi edhe per shkakun se vet Bizanti ishte nje perandori e Mesdheut dhe jo dicka e huaj kundrejt ketyre popujve. Pra sic kuptohet per mua si person eshte e pamundur tju jap pak shije nga kjo madheshti. Ajo qe mund tju jap jane disa data te mbledhura andej-kendej te cilat mund tju shtojne interesin per te kerkuar me shume qe te mesoni. Jam i sigurte se per Bizantin mund te gjeni cfare te doni, vetem deshire te keni!
Keshtu me kete teme do mundohem me pak fjali te jap nje imazh te shkurter reth shkaqeve qe derguan ne renjen e kesaj Perandorie, gjithmone ne aspektin e ngushte strategjik i cili ngjall me teper interesin historik. Sic e thash me siper sukseset luftarake e Justinianit te Madh nuk do zgjasnin shume. Do thoshte dikush se faji nuk i perkiste aq shume gabimeve politike/strategjike te parise se Konstandinopojes por ishte koha e veshtire por cdo shtet, fuqi ose perandori. Gjithashtu mund te thoshte dikush se ne ato kohe te veshtira ishte me te vertet sukses i madh per Bizantin qe mbijetoi per shekuj me radhe pavarsisht nga ndryshimet qe pesonte siperfaqja ne te cilen shtrihej. Me fjalen «kohe e veshtire» dua te them se nuk kishte stabilitet fuqishe. Fise te reja qe dilnin si kerpudhat, kryesisht te ardhura nga Azia Qendrore, shfaqeshin ne Europe e Lindje te Mesme dhe shkaktonin trazira. Mbreteri te reja lindnin dhe te tjera vdisnin. Bizanti kishte fatkeqesine qe ndodhej ne qender te ketyre trazirave. Keshtu ishte perandoria qe gjithmone perballohej me grupacione armiqsh dhe jo me nje armik te caktuar. Ne te njejten kohe qe perandori bizantin i shpallte lufte shahut pers dikush tjeter shfaqej dhe i shpallte lufte Bizantit. Nje rast shembullor eshte kur Herakliu kreu operacionin kundra Persise (622-28), ne te njejten kohe qe perandori ndodhej para mureve te Ktisifones qendra e Sasanideve Perse- nje armik i ri shtetrethoi Konstandinopojen (626). Ky armik vinte nga Ballkani, ishin Abaret me Sllavet qe sapo shfaqen ne te dhenat historike. Sipas Bizantineve qyteti shpetoi vetem nga nje mrekulli hyjnore. Gjthe vitet qe do vijojne cojne vetem drejt nje renimi te ngadale. Fitoren e madhe ndaj armiqeve shekullore pers do e ndjeki nje goditje e forte. Kjo goditje vjen nga nje popull qe pak ishte degjuar deri atehere, nga Arabet  emri [arabb] do te thote banor i shkretetires. Arabet me nje fuqi te dobet por me nje zemer te forte ariten ta ndrojne teresisht imazhin e Lindjes se Mesme dhe te Mesdheut. Per shekuj me radhe Lindja e Mesme ishte bere vater luftrash zaptuese midis Bizantit dhe Persise, qyetet kalonin njehere nen pushtetin e njeres fuqi dhe njehere nen pushtetin e tjetres, kurse ne fillim te shekullit te 7 nje fe e re zuri renje te forta ne nje vend ku dy perandorite tregonin pak interes- pra dhe pak kujdesi-, ne qendren e Shkretetires Arabe, ne Meke. Nga aty Muslimanet e zgjeruan pushtetin e tyre mbi gjithe gadishullin arabik, ne te njejtin moment kur Bizantinet mbas luftrash te ashpera ariten te clirojne Jeruzalemin e pushtuar nga Perset. Momenti i duhur kishte ardhur per Arabet! Ne nje kohe kur Perset kishin humbur cdo fuqi dhe Bizantinet «mjekonin plaget» nje halif teper ambicioz, i zgjuar dhe i rrepte shtron planin e hapjes se Islamit mbi gjithe boten, ky ishte Umar Ibnul Hattabi. Menjehere pas hypjes se tij ne fron i jep urdher ushtarakut te tij legjendar Khalid Ibn Ualidit te niset me ushtrine e tij drejt Irakut. Khalidi pasi zaptoi Irakun iu drejtua Sirise dhe aty do takoj forcat bizantine, ne zonen Jermuk. Arabet me nje ushtri te lehte, me guxim dhe duke pasur prioritetin e mjedisit (ate dite frynte ere dhe bizantinet pervec reres se shkretetires kishin mbi syte e tyre edhe Diellin e forte kurse Arabet e kishin Diellin prapa shpine) ajo qe ndodhi me pas ishte nje humbje e madhe e Bizantineve (636). Arabet i moren njehere e pergjthmone Bizantit, Sirine dhe Palestinen. Por Khalidi nuk u mjaftua me aq por vazhdoi sulmin drejt Persise e cila ra e gjitha nen sundimin e plote arab (637, Al-Kadissija). Ne vitin 639 Arabet me Amr Ibnul Asr do sulmojne Egjyptin, dhe deri ne 641 toka me frytedhenese e Bizantit ishte kthyer ne prone arabe me vone ndoqi pushtimi i gjithe Afrikes se Veriut. Ne vitin 678 dhe 717 u kryen dy qytetrethime te Konstandinopojes nga Arabet, por flota arabe u dogj qe te dy heret nga «zjarri i lengshem» (nje lloj zifti i nxehte me flake) dhe nga atehere Arabet nuk provuan me ta rethojne qytetin. Gjendja nuk ndreqej me, Bizanti ishte mbyllur ne Azine e Vogel, Ballkan dhe Italine e Poshtme. Pas pushtimeve arabe do vijojne pushtimi i Italise se poshtme nga Normandet, lindja e nje ser mbreterishe sllave ne Ballkan si dhe dyndjet turanike ne Lindjen e Mesme dhe Azine e Vogel. Fiset turke e zvogeluan me teper perandorine duke i lene asaj vetem gjysmen e Azise se Vogel. Paaftesine e Bizantit dhe dobesimin e tij erdhen per ta konfirmuar edhe ambiciet e zoterinjeve te Europes. Ne vitin 1095 papa Urbani thirri nje keshill me te cilin beri te njohur deshiren e tij per te cliruar vendet e shenjta te cilat ishin nen pushtetin e te pabeseve Muslimane dhe Judej. Menjehere princerit europian mblodhen nje fuqi prej 30 mije vetesh dhe ju drejtuan Bizantit, atje perandori Aleks I Komnini beri mareveshje per ti ndihmuar me kushtin qe tokat e cliruara ti kthehen Bizantit, qe i kishte me perpara nen sundimin e vet, keshtu edhe rane ndakort. Tokat u cliruan por Bizanti nuk pa asnje perfitim, perkundrazi iu shtuan armiqte. Kryqezata e pare mbaroi me fitimin e Europianeve por gjerat nuk shkonin dhe aq mire. Ushtaret Europiane u pakesonin dita me diten nga sulmet e nje populli te tmerrshem, nga eretiket muslimane te ashtuquajturit Asasini (vrasesit). Aasasinet i perkisnin sektit ismailit dhe e kishin qendren e tyre ne Kabulin avganistanez aty ata e jepnin jeten e tyre si pa gje te keqe vetem me nje urdher te emirit dhe nga aty organizonin sulme te egera te cilet i dhane atyre fame si te tmerrshem ne te gjithe Europen. Per te perballuar Asasinet dhe kryengritesit e tjere Papa do organizoje nje Kryqezate te dyte e cila nuk do ket sukses. Kesaj radhe Katoliket do humbin cdo pushtim te tyre nga ushtaraku  legjendar kurd Saladin, i cili do krijoj dinastine e tij ne Lindjen e Mesme. Per te mundur Saladinin Papa do organizoje Kryqezaten e Trete por pa sukses. Ne fund krijohet nje Kryqezate tjeter e cila u nis per ne Lindjen e Mesme por perfundoi ne zemer te Konstandinopojes. Kesaj radhe Latinet donin te hiqnin nga mesi Bizantin, Konstandinopoja u plackit dhe u shkaterrua per dite me radhe (viti 1204) nga barbaret e Europes qe ne fund fare vajten dhe shpallen lindjen e nje perandorie te re, e quajten Pernadoria Latine, me qender Konstandinopojen. Kjo Perandori feudale zgjati deri ne vitin 1261, atehere Konstandinopoja u clirua nga dinastia bizantine e Paleologeve  qe kishin shtegetuar ne Epir, Nikea etj. Nga viti 1261 Bizanti nuk kishte me ndonje ndryshim te madh nga principatat sllave te Ballkanit, ishte nje mbreteri e thjeshte greke trazhgimtar i nje historie perandorake. Qe kendej e tutje muret e Konstandinopojes do behen vend pikniku i sulltaneve Osman te cilet asnjehere nuk e humbnin durimin dhe shpresen perpara nje qyteti kaq madheshtor qe behej shinjester e cdo mbreti qe vdiste per lavdi dhe pushtet. Mbas shume vitesh pritjeje nje tjeter personalitet legjendar i Historise do hynte ne kete qytet si triumfues. Me 29 Maj 1453 Konstandinopoja pas nje tradhetie ra ne duart e Sulltan Mehmetit dhe u kthye ne Stamboll  te vrare mbeten 10 mije ushtare dhe vet Konstandini i fundit, Paleologu. Me kete menyre mori fund historia e Bizantit, mbas 12 shekujsh jetese. Por ideja e madheshtise romake vazhdoi. Sulltani u tregua kopjac i mire i perandorit bizantin dhe midis titujve qe mbante  nje liste me te vertet e madhe me epitete- vuri edhe titullin cezar si dhe mbret i Muslimaneve dhe Romaneve (romane/romake quanin veten Bizantinet) duke e quajtur keshtu veten trashgimtar te Romes. Vec Sulltanit ekzistonin edhe shume trazhgimtar te tjere te Romes, keta ishin Cari i Rusise (vet fjala Car ka prejardhje nga fjale Cezar) por edhe pasardhesit e Otonit (ndertues i Perandorise Romake te Shenjte te Kombit Gjerman) te cilet qeverisen ne qender te Gjermanise derisa perandoria e tyre u shkatrua nga Napoleonti. Gjithashtu ideja e Romes frymezoi edhe diktatoret e famshem te shekullit te 20, Musolinin dhe Hitlerin. Po a i ka ardhur fundi idese romake? Pergjigjen ia lej historise qe ende nuk eshte shkruajtur, ngjarjeve qe do vijne.


(vazhdon kronikografia.....)
falemiNDERit

----------


## Kryeplaku

Pershendetje!

Forum 126 dhe sh.hasanaj ju falenderoj per fjalet e ngrohta inkurajuese!

Per shkrimet e mesiperme u bazova te libri Historia Bizantine e bizantinologut te shquar grek A. Savvidis. Savvidi ka shkruar te pakten 48 vepra, vet ose ne bashkepunim me historiane te tjere dhe ka bere shume perkthime mbi Historine Bizantine dhe Historine Mesjetare te Lindjes se Mesme. Deri para disa kohesh ishte profesor i Historise Bizantine ne Universitetin e Johanesburgut (Afrika e Jugut), kurse tani eshte nendrejtor i Fakultetit te Shkencave Mesdhetare (Rhodes, Greece) ku kam edhe nderin ta kem per profesor. Gjithashtu nje pjese e madhe e te shkruarave jane pjese e njohurive te mija mbi historine e popujve barbare, turq, arab etj. te cilen njohuri e kam mare duke lexuar shkencetar te njohur si Lewis, Hourani, Ducellier, Castellan, Ostrogotsky, Vasiliev etj. Keto qe kam shkruajtur me siper nuk jane gjera te panjohura ose konkluzione te Savvidit por jane ngjarje historike pak a shume te njohura dhe te cilat gjenden edhe ne librat me te thjeshte dhe enciklopedite qe referohen ne Historine Mesjetare te Mesdheut.

Kurse Kronikografine, pershkrimin vjetor, te Mesjetes te cilen do mundohem ta paraqes te zvogeluar me poshte po e kopjoj nga libri Introducing Byzantine History (Ant. Stamoylis Edition, 2003) i shkruar nga Alexios G.C. Savvides dhe Benjamin Hendrickx. Sigurisht, nuk do mungojne edhe shpjegimet e mija. 

shenim: librin e mesiperm e kam vetem ne perkthimin grek dhe keshtu mund te shfaqet ndonje emer ne menyre te manget, per shkak se emrat ne Greqisht ndryshojne nga menyra qe shkruhen ne Latinisht megjithate do mundohem t'i pershtas emrat ne formen e duhur latine. FLM

----------


## Kryeplaku

VITI 284- SHEK. 6


viti------- ngjarja


284 : Deokliciani mer udheheqjen e Romes
292 : Deokliciani ndryshon qendren e Perandorise, stema shkon nga Roma ne Nikomide
303-311 : Perndjekja e fundit masive ndaj Kristianeve te Perandorise
306 : Konstandini I shpallet Perandor i Britanise (koloni romake ne ishullin e Anglise)
311-313 : Urdherat e Serdikes dhe Milanit, njihet Krishterimi si fe
312 : Konstandini I mund Maksentin afer lumit Tiver (Rome)
324 : Konstandini I behet perandor i vetem i tokave lindore dhe perendimore romake, mbasi fitoi Likinin. Themelohet Konstandinopoja - Nova Roma-. Keshtu Konstandini behet i Madh dhe sapo ka lindur perandoria e re bizantine
325 : Sinodi i Pare i Nikes : denohet Arianizmi dhe vendoset Krishterimi ortodoks
337 : Vdes Konstandini i Madh, pagezohet ne shtratin e vdekjes
363 : Julian "Kundravajtesi" vritet ne frontin pers
373 : Unnet hyjne ne Europen Lindore
378 : Beteja e Adrianopojes, Visigot'thet fitojne dhe vrasin perandorin lindor, Valiun.
381 : Sinodi i Dyte, ne Konstandinopoje
390 : Teodosi i Pare ( i Madhi) urdheron therrjen e 7000 Got'theve ne arenen e Selanikut
392 : Teodosi urdheron ndreprerjen e Lojrave Olimpike, ndalohet adhurimi pagan
395 : Teodosi i Madh ndan Perandorine midis dy bijve te tij, Onorin (Perendim) dhe Arkadin (Lindje)
396 : Mbreti i Visigot'theve, Alariku, pasi ka pushtuar Illirine do plackisi Greqine
406-7 : Popujt gjerman do hyjne ne tokat e Perandorise Perendimore
410 : Alariku plackit Romen
413 : Ndertohet "muri teodosian", qe rethon Konstandinopojen
429 : Vandalet ndertojne mbreterine e tyre ne Afriken e Veriut
431 : Sinodi i Trete, ne Efes, denohet Nestorianizmi (Nestoret sidhe Arianet besonin vetem te natyra njerezore e Krishtit)
438 : Shpallet Kodi Teodosian (Codex Theodosianus), nga Teodosiani i Dyte
439 : Vandalet pushtojne Kartagjenen, e cila behet qendra e mbreterise
441-48 : Unnet sulmojne zonat veriore te Bizantit
449 : Biazntinen dergojne ambasadore ne oborrin mbreteror te Attiles
4451 : Forcat e bashkuara romake dhe gjermane ia arrijne te zbrapsin Attilen ne luften e Salonit. Sinodi i Katert ne Kalqidone, denohet Monofisitizmi (Monofisitet besonin te "njera natyre" e Krishtit, te ajo hyjnore)
455 : Vandalet me mbretin Genzerik (Genseric/Gaiseric) pushtojne Romen, e plackisin dhe pastaj e braktisin
468 : Operacioni masiv i flotes bizantine kundra Vandaleve deshton teresisht
476 : Renja e Perandorise Perendimore ne duart e erullit Odoakr dhe te fiseve te tjera gjermane
484-519 : Ndarja e pare e dy Kishave, katolike dhe ortodokse
493 : Mbreti i Ostrogot'theve, Teodoriku hyn ne Ravene. Bizantinet e njohin si udheheqes te Italise.
496 : Mbreti Klov I i Frangeve behet Katolik. Kjo ndodhi do ket rrjedhoja madheshtore per historine e Europes. Ne nje kohe kur Krishterimi "i drejte" u kercenonte nga Arianizmi (i cili kishte njohur zhvillim masiv ne radhet e Got'theve) mbreti i fuqise me te forte barbare behet Katolik. Qysh atehere Franget do jen mbrojtesit me te denje te Katolikizmit ne Europe.
507 : Visigot'thet ndertojne mbreterine e tyre ne Spanje
518-527 : Kontakte te Justinit me Ethiopine dhe Nubine. Ortodoksia ze renje ne Afriken e Poshtme
527 : Justniani i Madh mer pushtetin e Konstandinopojes. Fillojne armiqesite me Perset
529 : Justiniani mbyll Akademine Filozofike te Athines sepse e quante pagane. Akademia kishte reth 9 shekuj jetese, dhe eshte e njohur si Akademia e Platonit sepse ishte ndertuar nga Platoni ne shekullin e 4 p.e.s.
529-39 : Shpallet Kodi Justinian (Codex Justinianus)
531 : Horsoi i Pare, i Madhi, behet Shah i Persise Sasanide (deri ne 579)
532 : Kryengritja e Nikes (shiko me siper). Nenshkruhet paqe me Perset
532-37 : Ndertohet Shen Sofia ne Konstandinopoje
533-4 : Pushtohet mbreteria vandale nga Bizantinet
535-54 : Pushtohet mbreteria ostrogot'the e Italise nga Bizanti
542-43 : Damllaja vret 1/3 e popullsise se Konstandinopojes
548 : Vdes perandoresha Teodora, Justiniani kishte humbur njeriun me te dashur te tij sidhe aleatin me te mire ne veprimtarine e tij
552-55 : Bizantinet pushtojne Spanjen e Poshtme
553 : Sinodi i peste i Konstandinopojes, denohen Monofisitet dhe Nestorianet perseri
558-9 : Konstandinopoja i shpeton per fije pushtimit nga Kotriguret (pasardhesit e Unneve)
568 : Fillojne dyndjet e Lombardeve (fis i eger gjerman) ne Itali
578 : Lombardet rethojne Ravenen
579-600 : Dyndje te Abareve dhe te Sllaveve ne zonat ballkanike te Perandorise
586 : Abaret me Sllavet (Sklavinet) rethojne Selanikun
587-9 : Dyndjet sllave arijne deri ne Peloponez

----------


## Kryeplaku

SHEK. 7 - SHEK. 8


viti---------ngjarja

602 : Mbreteria e frikes e tiranit Foka, fundi i epokes se hershme bizantine
605 : Sulme te reja perse ne Anatoli (Anadoll, Turqi) dhe dyndje te reja sllave ne Ballkan
610 : Mbreti bizantin Foka rrezohet nga Herakliu
614 : Sasanidet Perse pushtojne Jeruzalemin dhe vjedhin monumentin e «Kryqit te Ndershem». Abaret plackisin Dalmatine. Ngulitjet e para te Serbeve dhe Kroateve ne Ballkan.
615 : Ushtria perse arin perballe anes aziatike te Konstandinopojes.
617-19 : Abaret me Sllavet rethojne perseri Selanikun
619 : Perset hyjne ne Egjypt
622-28 : Luftrat persike te Herakliut, dobesohen se tepermi Sasanidet
622 : Profeti i Islamit, Muhamedi, shtegeton nga Meka ne Medine. Kjo do mbetet si dita me te cilen do filloj historia e re, historia islame. Nga kjo dite fillon edhe Hixhrah, kalendari arab. Ne Medine ndertohet Uma, shteti/komuniteti musliman.
624 : Visigotthet rembejne pronat e Bizantineve ne Spanje.
626 : Abaret me Sllavet shtetrethojne Konstandinopojen
627-8 : Herakliu mund Sasanidet ne Ninev (Lindje e Mesme). Fitorja e Harkliut ishte parashikuar ne Kuran, ne kapitullin Rum (Rum= Bizanti), aty parashikohet edhe triumfi i ardhshem i Muslimaneve.
628-36 : Betejat e pasuksesshme te Harakliut kundra Muslimaneve ne Lindjen e Mesme (betejat nuk kishin fitues te vertet)
630 : Herakliu kthen Kryqin e Ndershem ne Jeruzalem
632 : Vdes profeti i Islamit, Muhamedi. Fillimi i Halifatit klasik (632-661).
633-51 : Fitoret e para te Arabeve ne Lindjen e Mesme
636 : Humbin Bizantinet ne Jermuk, Siria behet prone e Halifatit
637-51 : Arabet mbarojne pushtimin e gjithe perandorise perse
638 : Patriarku i Jeruzalemit Sofroni i dorezon qytetin e shenjte Halifit (sipas disa te dhenave Sofroni donte ti shmangej pushtetit bizantin)
639-41 : Arabet pushtojne Egjyptin
647-49 : Sulme arabe ne Qipro dhe ne Azine e Vogel (Turqi)
653-4 : Arabet plackisin ishullin e Rodit (Rhodes, ku do marin mbeturinat e Gjigandit te Rodit  monument madheshtor qe i dedikohej zotit Diell/Apollon dhe qe ishte rrezuar nga nje termet) dhe ishujt e tjere te Egjeut
655 : Flota bizantine humb nga flota arabe ne Finike, Arabet tani jane bere edhe zoterinje te detrave
661 : Muaui ibn Abu Sufiani nderton Halifatin Umajad me qender Damaskun
663 : Perandori Konstas II i hap lufte Lombardeve te Italise
668 : Konsta vritet ne vasken e tij ne Sirakuze te Sicelise
670-72 : Muslimanet pushtojne Izmirin dhe Kiziken
673-78 : Shtetrethimi i pare arab i Konstandinopojes. Flota arabe shkatrohet nga ygro pir (lende e djegshme)
675-77 : Abaret me Sllavet rethojne perseri pa sukses Selanikun
679-80 : Ndertohet Perandoria e pare Bullgare nga hani Asparuh
680-1 : Sinodi i Gjashte ne Konstandinopoje
686-89 : Justiniani II (Hundepreri) fiton kundra Sllaveve te Thesalise dhe Maqedonise
688 : Qiproja behet gjysem arabe dhe gjysem bizantine
695 : Rezohet me dhune Justiniani II
697 : Muslimanet (Umajadet) pushtojne Kartagjenen (Tunizi)
705 : Bullgaret ndihmojne Justinianin II te mari perseri postin perandorak
711 : Berberet (fis arabo/simit i Afrikes se Veriut) Muslimane kalojne Gjiblatarin dhe pushtojne Spanjen. Emri Giblatar u vu per nder te ushtarakut arab Xhebel (keshtu pas pushtimit u quajt Xhebel Tarik  Mali i Xhebelit) me perpara ngushtica u njinte me emrin « Dyert e Herkulit »
713-17 : Ndertohet Dinastia e Isavreve ne Bizant (me Leon III Isavrin)
717-8 : Shtetrethimi i dyte i Konstandinopojes nga Arabet. Flota arabe digjet perseri nga ygro pir (nje far zifti pervelues)
723 : Isavret te frymezuar nga mesimet islame shpallin lufte kundra ikonave (fillon faza e pare e ikonomakise)
732 : Franget me mbretin e tyre Karl Martel shpetojne Europen nga kthetrat muslimane. Zhvillohet Lufta e Puatjes, Muslimanet zbrapsen njehere e pergjthmone nga Europa Perendimore, mbyllen ne Gadishullin Iberik.
740 : Bizantinet fitojne Muslimanet ne Azine e Vogel (Afion Karahisar). Vritet ushtaraku Shaid Battal Gazi, qe atehere shfaqen Gazite (luftetaret e fese)
750 : Rrezohet Halifati Umajad ndertohet Halifati i Abasseve me qender Bagdatin. Familja mbreterore umajade shtegeton ne Andaluzi (Spanje)
751 : Lombardet pushtojne Ravenen
755 : ndertohet shteti papat (i Papes)
756-75 : Luftrat e para midis Bizantit dhe Bullgareve. Konstandini V mer titullin Bullgarokton (Bullgar-vrasesi, ai qe vrau Bullgaret)
774 : Karlomagni (Carlomagnus) pushton mbreterine lombarde te Italise
781-83 : Irini Athinea nenshkruan paqe me Muslimanet (kushtet, ofenduese per Bizantin)
786 (-806) : Mbreteron halifi Harun al  Rashid, ne kohen e te cilit njojti zhvillim Bagdati dhe tek i cili referohet vepra «Nje mije dhe nje net»
787 : Sinodi i Nikes, rikthen perkohesisht adhurimin e ikonave
796 : Karlomagni shkatron shtetin e Abareve ne Europen Qendrore
797 : Irini Athinea qerron djalin e saj perandor Konstandinin e VI, me perpara ishte martuar me te birin e saj kurse ne vazhdim i nxorri syte  duke u bere keshtu perandoreshe e vetme e Bizantit
800 : Gjate Krishtelindjeve mbreti frang, Karlomagni, kurrorezohet nga Papa si Perandor i Romes (ndertohet Perandoria e Shenjte Romake)

----------


## Kryeplaku

SHEK. 9



viti------ ngjarrja

805 : Arabet me ndihmen e Sllaveve sulmojne Patren
806-7 : Halifi Harrun Al-Rashid ben sulme ne Azine e Vogel
811 : Humbje e madhe e perandorit Nikifor I nga Bullgaret. Me kafken e tij do pije vere hani Krum
813 : Bullgaret rethojne Konstandinopojen
820 : Vritet Leonti V gjate Krishtlindjeve brenda ne Shen Sofine. Ne fuqi vjen Mihali II.
824 : Pushtohet Kreta nga Muslimanet, ndertohet emirati i Kretes
827-8 : Muslimanet zbarkojne ne Siceli, pushtojne Palermon dhe ne vazhdim ghjithe ishullin (mendohet qe reth shek. te 10 ne Siceli jetonin reth 1 milion Muslimane, shiko Bernard Lewis « the Arabs in History »)
837-8 : Bizantinet plackisin vendin e lindjes se Halifit te Bagdatit pergjigjen Arabet duke plackitur Amorin, vendin e lindjes se perandorit bizantin
840-50 : Ruset ndertojne principaten e tyre ne Kiev dhe Novgorod. Ruset u referonin me emrin «Ros » dhe e kishin prejardhjen nga Skandinavia (fis i afert me Vikinget) por pasi pranuan Ortodoksine u sllavezuan (sic ndodh edhe me Bullgaret turane)
843 : Niperit e Karlomagnos ndajne ne tre pjese Perandorine e Shenjte Romake
855 : Konstandinopoja vjen ne ujdi me Bagdatin qe te bejne ndrim roberish
860 : Ruset sulmojne Konstandinopojen. Operacion detar i Bizantineve per clirimin e Sicelise nga Muslimanet, nuk kishte sukses
860-67 : Bizanti dergon Kirilin me Methodin ne Krime dhe Morave per te afruar Sllavet dhe Hazaret drejt Krishterimit ortodoks. Krjohet alfabeti sllav nga Kirili dhe Methodi
863 : Bizantinet me ushtarak Petronin fitojne Arabet ne lumin Lalakaonta (afer Detit te Zi)
864 : Bullgaret pranojne Krishterimin, qe kendej e tutje mbreti Bullgar do quhet « car » e jo « han » (titull altaik/turanik)
866 : Vardha, mbreti Bizantit, vritet nga Vasili I « Maqedonasi »
867 (-86) : Kishat, Katolike dhe Ortodokse, ndahen perseri nga njera tjetra
867 : Vasili I godet perseri, kesaj radhe Mihalin e III. Ndertohet dinastia maqedonase (mbi gjakun e Amoriteve)
867-70 : Vasili vjen ne ujdi me Papen. Rrezohet patriarku Foti dhe internohet nga Sinodi  Konstandinopojes
871 : Ludviku i II mer Barin (Itali e Jugut) nga pushtimi i Arabeve
871 : Heretiket Pavlikiane, qe kishin bere aleance me Arabet, shkaterrohen nga Vasili
876 : Bari kalon ne duart e Bizantineve
877 : Foti rikthehet ne postin e Patriarkut te Kon/pojes
878 : Arabet pushtojne Sirakuzen e Sicelise
886 : Foti ne internim per here te dyte
894 : Bizantinet i hapin lufte carit te Bullgareve, Simeon.  Hungret (nga aty del termi Hungarez, megjithese Hungarezet vet e quajne veten "Majar" qe vjen nga nje fis tjter turanik i Europes Qendrore) bejne sulme ne Ballkan, do hasin ne kundrapergjigjen e Paxinakeve (dhe Hungret dhe Paxikanet ishin fise turanike te aferta me Unnet)
895 : Bullgaret do fitojne kundra Bizantineve ne Adrianopoje

----------


## Kryeplaku

SHEK.10 - SHEK.11



viti-------ngjarrja

902 : Arabet do mbarojne pushtimin e Sicelise, me zaptimin e fortifikates se fundit bizantine, Taormina
904 : Muslimanet Arabe zbarkojne ne Ballkan, rethojne Selanikun
907 : Ruset perseri jashte mureve te Konstandinopojes
912 : Patriarku i Kon/pojes i njeh stemen e Perandorit te Bullgareve Simeonit dhe e njeh edhe si zevendes-mbret te Konstandinit I Porfirogjenit (keshtu Bullgaret kan nen zoterimin e tyre nje parandori ballkanike dhe gjithashtu perzihen ne ceshtjet e Bizantit)
920 : Simeoni shpall veten si perandor i Bullgareve dhe i Bizantineve
944 : Bizantinet me Joan Kurkuan clirojne Urfen nga mbikqyrja arabe dhe marin mbrapsht mbulesen e shenjte te Krishtit
960 : Nikifor II Foka cliron Kreten nga pushtimi arab dhe shkatron emiratin qe ishte ndertuar atje
962 : Mbreti gjerman Othoni i Pare kurrorezohet perandor  Perandorise se Shenjte Romake (te Kombit Gjerman). Nikifor Foka pushton Halepin e Sirise
963 : Nikifori martohet me te vene Theofano dhe keshtu nga ushtarak kthehet ne perandor te Bizantit
963-1025 : Periudha qe quhet epopeja e arte bizantine. Mbreterite e Nikifor II Foka, Joani Cimiski dhe Vasilit te II (Bullgarevrasesit), do e risin jasthe mase siperfaqen tokesore bizantine
964 : Bizantinet pa sukses mundohen te pushtojne Siceline nga Arabet
965 : Nikifori II Foka do i shkepusi edhe toka te tjera Arabeve midis te cilave edhe Qipron. Nikifori fitoi pseudonimin vdekja e bardhe e Arabeve
967 : Ruset hyjne ne tokat e mbreterise bullgare
969 : Nikifori II pushton Antakine nga Muslimanet. Pak me vone vritet pabesisht nga gruaja e tij dhe tradhetaret e Oborrit. Kryetradhateri ishte Joani I Cimiski i cili do i mari edhe fronin. Egjypti kalon ne duart e Fatimijeve (Shijat/Shiitet)
970 : Ruset me udheheqes Svatosllavin rrethojne Adrianopojen (turq. Edirne)
971 : Joani Cimiski rethon qendren bullgare ne te njejten kohe sulmon edhe Ruset. Sviatoslavi ia mbath dhe me vone do vritet nga Paxinaket.
972 : Theofano-ja martohet me perandorin gjerman Othonin e II
972 : Bizantinet hyjne ne zemer te Lindjes se Mesme duke pushtuar Balbekun, Damaskun dhe Kesarine e Palestines.
976 : Vdes Joani Cimiski
988 : Ruset pranojne Kristianizmin/Ortodoksine
1001-18 : Mbas disa fitoreve radhazi Bizantinet organizojne kundrasulmin perfundimtar ndaj Bullgareve
1009 : Halifi shiit (prej Fatimijeve te Egjyptit) al-Hakim urdheron shkatrimin e tempullit te Varrit te Shenjte ne Jeruzalem
1018 : Pas pushtimit te Ahrides Vasili i II bashkon Bullgarine me pronat bizantine. Shkrihet Patriarkana e Bullgarise
1025 : Operacion i pasuksesshem per pushtimin e Sicelise. Vdekja e Vasilit te II do sjelli dobesimin e shpejte te Bizantit
1029 : Deshtim i madh i Bizantineve ne betejat e tyre kundra Sirise muslimane
1036-38 : Traktat midis Bizantit dhe Muslimaneve per mbrojtjen e tokave te shenjta (Jeruzalem etj.)
1043 : Sulm i ri i Ruseve ndaj Bizantit, Bizantinet detyrohen ti paguajne Ruseve gjoba
1047 : Paxinaket kalojne Danubin dhe plackisin e rrenojne zonat ballkanike. Konstandinopoja i dha flori Paxinakeve qe te terhiqen
1048-9 : Perleshja e pare e madhe midis Bizantit dhe Selxhukeve turq ne zonen e Armenise
1049-53 : Paxinaket plackisin perseri tokat perandorake
1055 : Selxhuku Togrul Bej do njihet si sulltan nga halifi i Bagdatit. Selxhuket kishin zene postet kryesore te ushtrise muslimane dhe detyruan Abbaset qe ti njohin titullin e sulltanit (fjale arabe qe do te thote mbret). Keshtu roli i halifit do ngelet vetem fetar kurse fuqia politike dhe ushtarake do jet ne doren e sulltanit (perderisa sulltan Mehmeti do i bashkoj perseri keto role nen emrin e tij, halif dhe sulltan), me kete menyre Selxhuket arriten te behen fuqija kryesore qe drejton fatet e Lindjes se Mesme
1059 : Deshton perpjekja e Hungreve per te hyre ne Ballkan
1063-65 : Selxhuket pushtojne Armenine
1064 : Hungret pushtojne Beogradin
1064 : Hyjne ne Ballkan fiset turanike te Uzeve, arrijne deri ne tokat greke
1066 : Normandet (pasardhesit e Vikingeve) pushtojne Angline
1066 : Selxhuket hyjne ne Azine e Vogel (Anadoll)
1071 : Normandet pushtojne Barin, keshtu merr fund prezenca e Bizantineve ne Itali. Dyndjet e Normandeve ne Italine e Jugut dhe ne zona te tjera gjeografike kishin filluar te behen problematike shume kohe me perpara
1071 : Pushtohet Jeruzalemi bizantin nga Selxhuket. Kjo veper u perdor si sebep i Kryqezatave
1077 : Duka i Durresit (Durahut) Nikifor Bruenni organizon kryengritje te madhe me qellim kurrorezimin e tij si perandor te Bizantit, nuk pat sukses
1080 : Ndertohet sulltanati «Rum» ne Nikea te Azise se vogel (zvogelohet Bizanti)
1081-85 : Normnadet zbarkojne ne ishujt e Jonit dhe Greqine Perndimore (legjendat dhe mitet per egersine e Normandeve kan mbijetuar midis disa kengeve popullore te ketyre zonave)
1085 : Selxhuket pushtojne Antakine
1090 : Forcat e bashkuara te Paxinakeve dhe te Selxhukeve te Smirnit (Izmir) shtetrethojne Konstandinopojen
1096-99 : Betejat e para te Kryqezatoreve dhe te aleateve te tyre Bizantine. Bizantinet zaptojne Nikean kurse Kryqezatoret pushtojne Antakine (1098) dhe Jeruzalemin (1099). Europianet i kishin premtuar Bizantineve se do i kthenin te gjitha tokat te cilat perpara pushtimit arab i perkisnin Bizantit por kur i moren ato i mbajten per veten e tyre. Keshtu midis aleateve bizantine-kryqezatore filluan mosmareveshjet dhe konfliktet

----------


## Kryeplaku

SHEK. 12



viti------ngjarrja

112 : Aleksi I Komnini merr mbrapsht disa zona te pushtuara nga Sulltani i Rumit
122 : Paxinaket humbin perfundimisht nga forcat e bashkuara bizantine dhe varange (fis gjerman qe merte pjese me Kryqezatat) ne zonen Stara Zagora te Bullgarise
1130 : Normandet ndertojne mbreteri ne Siceli, zhvillim i kultures dhe arkitektures arabo-normande
144 : Zaptimi i Edeses nga emiri i Mosulit (Irak) do behet shkak qe te filloje Kryqezata e Dyte
1146-49 : Kryqezata e Dyte
1161 : Bizanti ben mareveshje paqeje me sulltanatin e Rumit
1165-73 : Perleshje midis Bizantit dhe Hungreve
1171 : Saladini (me prej'ardhje kurde) behet sulltan i Egjyptit duke shkatruar dinastine shiite te Fatimijeve dhe duke vendosur dinastine sunite te Ajuvideve
1172 : Manuil I Komnini fiton Serbet e Stefan I Nemanjas
1185 : Kryengritje e Bullgareve, Vlleheve dhe Komaneve (Komanet flisnin gjuhe altaike/turanike por kishin karakteristika europiane dhe kishin qendruar shume here si aleate te Bizantit). Ndertohet Perandoria e dyte Bullgare
1187 : Saladini fiton Kryqezatoret dhe behet zoteri i Jeruzalemit dhe Lindjes se Mesme
1189 : Bizanti rinovon marreveshjet me Saladinin, ndertohet xhami brenda ne Konstandinopoje. Kryqezata e Trete, pushtohet Qipro nga Kryqezatoret (keshtu morri fund mbikeqyrrja bizantine ne ishull)
1189-204 : Kryengritje te shumta ne Ballkan, Azi te Vogel dhe Greqi. Tendence e popullsive (midis te cilave dhe popullsia shqiptare) te ndahen nga mbikeqyrrja e Kon/pojes

----------


## Kryeplaku

SHEK. 13 - VITI 1453



viti----------ngjarrja

1201-4 : Kryqezata e Katert. Europianet plackisin Konstandinopojen ne vitin  1204 dhe sjellin shkaterrime ne qytet (familjet dinastike bizantine shtegetojne ne Trapezunte, Nikea, Peloponez dhe Epir). Ndertohet "Perandoria Latine" (Romania) me qender Kon/pojen. Kjo Perandori do jetoje deri ne 1261
1204/5 : Ndertohet shteti i pavarur (Despotati) i Epirit
1206 : Cejngis Hani bashkon fiset mongole
1219 : Kryepeshkopia serbe behet e pavarur
1219-23 : Cejngis Hani sulmon zonat e Kaukazit dhe Boten Muslimane (Lindje e Mesme dhe e Afert)
1224 : Teodori i Epirit cliron Selanikun nga Franget dhe nderton  atje Perandorine Bizantine te Selanikut
1230 : Teodori do humbi betejen kundra Bullgareve, ne Klokotnice
1230-40 : Osmanet arrijne ne Anadollin e Azise se Vogel dhe i rembejne tokat Selxhukeve te Rumit
1238-41 : Dyndje mongole ne Gjeorgji, Boimi, Poloni, Hungari dhe Bullgari
1241 : Mongolet zgjerojne siperfaqen e Perandorise se tyre deri ne Azine e Vogel, Selxhuket i nenshtrohen fuqise mongole
1246 : Joani II Duka i Nikese mer Selanikun nga Epiriotet
1258 : Mongolet pushtojne Bagdatin dhe keshtu merr fund Halifati i Abaseve (posti i Halifit nuk do rreferohet me perderisa Sulltan Mehmeti te shpalle veten Halif. Sulltanet do e qujane veten halif deri sa te shkrihet Perandoria Osmane nga Qemal Ataturku, 1923, qe atehere nuk ekziston dikush qe te quaj veten halif, dmth. udhehqes fetar, politik, ushtarak e gjykates i botes muslimane).
1261 : Mihali II Paleologu do cliroje Konstandinopojen nga Kryqezatoret euqopiane. Rikthehet Perandoria Bizantine (megjithese disa historiane thone qe Perandoria nuk kishte marre fund por kishte ndryshuar qendra e saj, nga Kon/poja ne Nikea).
1288 : Ndertohet emirati osman, nga Osmani i Pare
1302 : Humbja e pare e Bizantineve nga forcat osmane, ne Vafea (afer Detit te Zi)
1309 : Ndarja Papike, ekzistojne dy persona qe e qujane veten Pape (kjo ndarje zgjat deri ne vitin 1377)
1321 : Lufte e brendeshme per pushtet midis Paleologeve (dinastise paleologe), Androniku i Dyte me Andronikun e Trete
1326 : Osmanet pushtojne Prushen, qe do kthehet ne kryqytet. Orhani behet trashgimtar i Osmanit
1328-31 : Osmanet pushtojne Nikean
1330 : Serbet fitojne kundra Bullgareve
1337 : Osmanet pushtojne Nikomiden
1340 : Bizantinet fitojne kontrollin e Epirit
1341-47 : Vazhdojne lufterat per pushtet ne Kon/poje
1346 : Cari Stefan IV Dushan vetshpallet " Perandor i Grekeve, Serbeve dhe Arberve"
1347 : Kolerra godet Konstandinopojen, nga aty do hapet ne te gjithe Europen dhe do ngelet ne Histori e njohur me termin " Vdekja e Zeze", ngase shkaktoi vdekjen 1/3 te popullsise se Europes Perendimore
1348 : Serbet pushtojne Epirin (zona e peshkopise se Epirit qe shtrihej nga Durresi e deri ne Tesali, me perpara kjo zone ishte province bizantine) dhe Tesaline. 
1354 : Osmanet pushtojne Gadishullin e Kalipolit (nje cope e vogel toke qe shtrihet ngjitur me anen europiane te Vosporit) dhe keshtu ata kan kaluar nga Azia ne toke europiane. Fillojne operacionet osmane ne Ballkan. Joani VI Katakuzino jep dorheqjen nga posti i mbretit te Bizantit per tu bere murg (duket qarte se mbreterit bizantin i kishin harruar ambiciet e para'ardhesve te tyre, ne periudhen para se te bjere Bizanti mbreterit tregonin teper dobesira- me fene, artin etj.- ose u hanin me ata qe donin ti rrembenin pushtetin)
1366 : Bizantinet kerkojne ndihme nga Hungarezet per te perballuar Osmanet
1368 : Osmanet pushtojne Adrianopojen (Edirne) e cila do kthehet ne kryeqytet. Keshtu oborri i Sulltanit c'vendoset nga Azia ne Europe (qe atehere dukej mania e Turqve me Europen)
1371 : Serbet do thyen nga Osmanet ne Cernomian
1373 : Joani i V Paleologu kthehet ne vasal te Sulltanit
1385 : Osmanet pushtojne Serdiken (Sofien e Bullgarise)
1387-94 : Pushtimi i Selanikut nga Osmanet
1389 : Lufta e Pare e Kosoves, forcat e bashkuara ballkanike nen udheheqjen e princit serb Lazar do humbin nga forcat osmane. Midis te vrareve ishte edhe vet sulltan Murati I, do zevendesohet nga Bajaziti I
1393 : Osmanet realizojne pushtimin e Bullgarise
1394-402 : Osmanet shtetrethojne per 8 vjet radhazi Konstandinopojen, nuk arijne ta pushtojne
1396 : Kryqezata e Hungarezeve dhe aleateve te tyre kundra Osmaneve nuk pati sukses
1402 : Tamerlani, perandori mongol, rikthen kujtimin e Cejngis Hanit. Bota duket e vogel para shpatave mongole. Qe nga qendra e Azise Mongolet shfaqen perseri ne Azine e Vogel dhe Europe. Rreziku i madh i Europes, Osmanet, duken si nje hic perpara fuqise mongole. Vet sulltani Bajazit I do behet skllav i Mongoleve, dhe do e kaloj jeten qe i mbetet ne nje kafaz i cili bente xhiro ne tokat mongole (deri ne diten qe do vdesi). Rrenimin e Osmaneve do e shoqerojne lufterat e brendeshme per pushtet, zgjatet dhe disa vjet jeta e Bizantit
1413 : Mbas 11 vjetesh lufterash civile ne fuqi vjen sulltan Mehmeti i Pare, i cili organizon perandorine nga fillimi
1421-22 : Murati II zevendeson Mehmetin I, rethime te pasukses'shme te Kon/pojes
1430 : Osmanet pushtojne Selanikun perseri, pasi e kishin humbur nje here, dhe Janinen (per te marre Janinen pashai mbas shume kohesh qytetrethimi i premtoi banoreve shume lehtesira)
1439 : Osmanet pushtojne Smenteroven dhe Beogradin
1443-68 : Skenderbeu ngrin flamurin e pavarsise ne Kruje. Sulme te ashperta te sulltan Muratit II dhe Mehmetit II do deshtojne njera pas tjetres per 25 vjet radhasi. Perleshje heroike te popullit shqiptar nen udherrefimin e Gjergj Kastriotit Skenderbeut
1444 : Deshtim absolut i Kryqezates se Polonezeve dhe Hungarezeve (Vladisllavi me Ladislaon) kundra Osmaneve. Fitore e Muratit II
1448 : Lufta e Dyte e Kosoves, humbje e Unniadit
1451 : Vdes Murati i II dhe zevendesohet nga Mehmeti i II
1453 : Mehmeti i II merr Konstandinopojen (Stamboll). Pak kohe me vone Osmanet do ken pushtuar cdo zone ne te cilen udhehiqnin familjet me gjak perandorak bizantin, keshtu Bizanti mori fund njehere e pergjithmone mbas 13 shekujsh histori te mbushur me luftra per mbrojtjen dhe zgjerimin e perandorise. Osmanet do kthehen ne fuqi europiane dhe mesdhetare per te pesuar me vone edhe ata pasojat qe historia ruan per cdo perandori. 


(vazhdojne disa foto)

----------


## Kryeplaku

simboli i Bizantit :

----------


## Kryeplaku

Statuje e Konstandinit te Madh :

----------

